# Installing FreeBSD on an ancient laptop



## absolutezero1287 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have this old laptop. Its a compaq armada 4110. It currently has Windows 98 on it and I'd like to install FreeBSD on it. However there are a few issues:
-No CD drive
-No support for booting from external devices
-Has a floppy drive but I don't have any floppy disks

It supports PXE booting but how would I go about installing FreeBSD via PXE? I really don't want to throw this pc away. 

I read somewhere that a special boot floppy is needed to access the BIOS and change booting options but I can't find any floppy images online. Seeing as how this laptop is 10+ years old it shouldn't be hard to locate.

So is the compaq destined to be a paperweight or is there still some hope left?


----------



## tingo (Oct 31, 2009)

PXE: Google "FreeBSD PXE".


----------



## absolutezero1287 (Nov 1, 2009)

Will do. I'll report back once I find an ethernet cable for this laptop.


----------

